# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #83 Allow Yourself some venial Fault.

## Admin

Aphorism #83 Allow Yourself some venial Fault.

Some such carelessness is often the greatest recommendation of talent. For envy exercises ostracism, most envenomed when most polite, It counts it to perfection as a failing that it has no faults; for being perfect in all it condemnsit in all. It becomes an Argus, all eyes for imperfection: Âtis its only consolation. Blame is like the lightning; it hits the highest. Let Homer nod now and then and affect some negligence in valour or in intellect--not in prudence--so as to disarm malevolence, or at least to prevent its bursting with its own venom. You thus leave your cloak on the horns of Envy in order to save your immortal parts. 


More...

----------

